# Gass kills me,alternative for protein powder!



## Vvitto (May 17, 2002)

For a post w/o meal/drink is needed because I am going to shy away from protein powder shake due to gass problems that seems to be quite stinky and frequent. 

Would honey+milk be OK? 
Gatorade? 

I usually have white eggs but I still need some king of protein drink besides that damn protein powder.. 

Got sick of that nasty,stinky,farts... 

Just wanna take a break, and find a cure  form dropping the rose and all this cheese cutting routine!


----------



## w8lifter (May 17, 2002)

Are you lactose intolerant?


----------



## quakin (May 17, 2002)

Try a different brand of protein powder. One brand I bought a while back gave me really bad gas... and had a very deep and profound effect on my digestive system heh.  Bought 2kg of the damn stuff too.  I'm usinf Balance now, and it doesn't effect me this way at all.


----------



## Vvitto (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you lactose intolerant?



Nope. I dont  even use milk on my protein powder!


----------



## papichulo (May 17, 2002)

Mix it with water.  It may not taste good but it might help you.  Welcome to the world of fitness.


----------



## Chalcedony (May 17, 2002)

Hopefully your not using soy protein.. soy tends to bloat and give people a gas attack.. also  when they asked if you were lactose intolerant.. it means there is lactose in the powder not if you add milk to it... so check out for brands that say lactose free.. also avoid soy protein...


----------



## Robboe (May 17, 2002)

Is post workout the only time to take in protein shakes?

And chew with your mouth closed!


----------



## Vvitto (May 17, 2002)

Chalcedony
I know what lactose is( sugar -disaccharide- found in milk that breaks down into glucose and galactose and creates lactic acid through fermentation) and I do not use soy protein.

The_Chicken_Daddy

I use the damn protein powder( whey protein concentrate with chocolate flavor) mostly after my w/o;very rare before bed.

As far as having my piehole closed I can assure you that I always chew with my mouth closed.

It has  been 2 days since I quit the protein powder and my farting activity decreased big time, so I was wondering if there are any other brands that can be less menacing towards my digestive system.

Myabe I should try some pills-gas X- or something different?

Is honey + MILK A GOOD POST WORKOUT DRINK?

I am running out of option...

Those damn protein farts are such a pest!!


----------



## Robboe (May 17, 2002)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Concentrate!

Switch to whey isolate.

I used to have the same problem last year.

Not to mention, isolate is probably superior to concentrate for post training. Bit more expensive though, but nothing major.


----------



## Vvitto (May 17, 2002)

After doing some research on the web I found out that I might be lactose intolerant due to symptoms I have..Hmm..never thought about this..

So for a several days I am gonna laydown all those dairy product s and see what happens..

What do you suggest in terms of food for lactose intolerance?
How about vitamin D? WHat other good sources  of vit D are?


----------



## BPB (May 17, 2002)

A lot of people that are lactose intolerant use Isopure protein with no problems


----------



## Robboe (May 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vvitto *_
> How about vitamin D? WHat other good sources  of vit D are?



The sun. Light.


----------



## Vvitto (May 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> The sun. Light.



Very witty pal!!


----------



## Robboe (May 18, 2002)

It may be witty, but it's also the truth.


----------

